# NS Heritage Units



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I shot this one to day.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You lucky bugger!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

It was not luck, I am a good hunter. Lots of help form Face Book and ATCS yahoo group.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Good catch, NS really hit a home run by doing these. And the gathering at Spencer was just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Where's the snow???




Southern said:


>


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Today's catch.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I wish we had have recorded the horns. The engineer did a a great job of showing off.


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Great shot! I've seen the OCS rolling through town a few times of the past few years.


----------

